# 2014 cruze manual shift knob thread??



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

depends my buddy had thread and i have pressed


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

It is press fit


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I may be wrong but think I read on here the early cars are threaded & sometime in 2012 they all started coming pressed on.


----------



## nmyers5 (Oct 18, 2014)

so its for sure a press fit knob?


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yes


----------

